
After the Fact: Google and Big Data have ushered us into a crisis of knowledge - jseliger
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/03/21/the-internet-of-us-and-the-end-of-facts
======
TruEat
Bio Hacking is becoming reality. Check out this project to the lastest in
nutrition.
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/350497593/trueat](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/350497593/trueat)

